# Front Passenger Door not locking/unlocking except with handle and battery issues



## TomNJ (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi I have an F25 X3 but I think this is a fairly broad question. All of a sudden the right front door doesn't lock or unlock when using the remote or the button on the dash. It will lock if I press down the rod down and it will unlock. It sounds like most likely I need a new battery actuator but before I go down that expensive route, I have been having battery issues lately. Battery is almost 4 years old so it might be age but I have been getting messages once in a while like Battery was draining while car was off so cut off electricity or something like that and reminders to charge the battery. Just wondering if they might be connected or if there might be a different, cheaper fix as the actuators aren't cheap and the cheap third party ones I see on amazon don't have great reviews.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Separate issues.

Charge the battery with a proper smart battery charger.

Yep, door lock mechanisms are expensive.


----------

